# Site layout



## giant man (13 Jul 2007)

Shaun i am sure we all welcome the odd tweak here and there to the layout of the site but I am sure i speak for everyone when i say please keep it simple, cos as we all know, simple is effective, and this was part of the appeal of the old Cycling Plus (RIP) site, which we all loved, coming from that site.

Cos we don't want a site resembling BikeRadar now do we? lol :?:


----------



## Shaun (13 Jul 2007)

I hear you :?: 

I'm actually toying with the idea of buying vBulletin as I think the layout is much better on VB forums, and there are a lot of features available out-of-the-box.

However, that'll have to wait until I've got some time to install and test it.

I'll try not to make it too cluttered here though :?: 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2007)

My penn'orth, for what it's worth...

C+ worked, back in the day, because it was relatively small. There weren't too many sub-fora. Which meant that we had to co-exist in a modest space. This lead to conversations, mutual appreciation, shared jokes, socialising and in my case (and Baggy's) marriage.  :?: 

Less is very definitely more. :?:


----------



## giant man (14 Jul 2007)

yes chuffy it did work didn't it, and long may this one too. :?:


----------



## Yorkshireman (15 Jul 2007)

Re. Layout ... Does this look familiar? :-
http://forum.ctc.org.uk/index.php  .


----------

